# MIDIssonance Omnisphere Symmetry - Available Now



## Vin (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

After I shared some free patches here a while ago, quite a lot of people contacted me asking if I plan to do commercial work...

...well, I present you *MIDIssonance*. *MIDIssonance* will be all about contemporary cinematic sound design. Being a working media composer myself, I very much understand the importance of having the inspiration at hand and also having patches that won't just inspire new ideas, but will also seamlessly integrate into a track without just sounding great on their own.







*Omnisphere Symmetry* is the first soundset in the series for the mighty Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2.

It contains 128 presets for Omnisphere 2 and is inspired by modern underscore ranging from great work of Mac Quayle and Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross as well as some now already classics by Jack Wall and Harry Gregson-Williams. While *Omnisphere Symmetry* has a lot of darker pulsating arp basslines, sequences and textures ideal for modern scoring, it’s certainly capable of lighter, beautiful character reminiscent of Sigur Rós and Jeremy Soule’s _Elder Scrolls_ scores. *Omnisphere Symmetry* is aimed at media composition, but is also very useful for genres like ambient, dream pop or new age.

Patches are carefully programmed with detailed modulation capabilities, offering much more detail per every preset.

Soundset is organized into:

47 Arps + BPM

25 Textures

24 Pads

9 Hybrid Instruments

6 Keyboards

5 Impacts

5 Synth Basses

5 Synth Leads

1 Riser

1 Traditional

plus 16 Multis for instant inspiration.

To use *Omnisphere Symmetry*, you'll need to have v2.3.0 installed (patch and software version).

*Omnisphere Symmetry* is now available for purchase for *€19.99* (+ VAT in EU) at *midissonance.com*.

Listen to some demo tracks here:


----------



## Vin (Oct 13, 2016)

Also, while the walkthrough video is finishing, I just wanted to share Raouf's awesome montage - his demo track _Wh4t H4pp3ned To Us_ with the HBO's _Westworld_ opening credits:



Although I'm a bit biased for sure, I think it fits amazingly well


----------



## doctornine (Oct 13, 2016)

Indeed !


----------



## Vastman (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice work, vin! I look forward to adding your creations to my toolbox! Is this an intro price or regular? Want to post this elsewhere and need 2 know!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Glad you did this after all Vin. Will be purchasing as soon as the site is up.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 13, 2016)

A nice new voice in the fray. Looking forward to picking this up.


----------



## Vin (Oct 13, 2016)

Cheers guys!

Omnisphere Symmetry is now available for purchase at midissonance.com.

Detailed walkthrough video (every patch is auditioned) here!



Apologies if walkthrough is a little bit wonky, it's my first one 

If you have any questions or comments, shoot me a message here or at info [at] midissonance.com and I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Vin (Oct 13, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Very nice work, vin! I look forward to adding your creations to my toolbox! Is this an intro price or regular? Want to post this elsewhere and need 2 know!



Cheers Vastman!

This is the regular price 

Also, just some info regarding those free patches I shared some time ago - that free soundset can be downloaded for free on the website - it's now called *Omnisphere XLV*.

Patches are now updated a bit, more polished and the soundset has its own artwork as well, so if you downloaded it back then, you can delete it and replace with the new version. If you haven't...well, it's free  Both .omnisphere for Omni 2 users and old school folder for Omni 1 users are provided.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 13, 2016)

Sounds great Vin. I might have to pick this up


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Oct 13, 2016)

Great stuff, very inspiring patches. Thanks for making this available!


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 13, 2016)

Love it! Great work.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 14, 2016)

Urgh. 
I've tried placing an order multiple times but your shitty payment system wont work.
I went through the whole paypal thingy and then back to the Digital River page and click on the "Buy Now" button on the bottom of the page, after ticking the T&Cs checkbox.
Then a red error message pops up, which dissappears so quickly that there is not even any time to read it.

Digital River is THE WORST payment system. :(
Please consider changing to someone else that is more reliable.


----------



## Vin (Oct 14, 2016)

Ben H said:


> Urgh.
> I've tried placing an order multiple times but your shitty payment system wont work.
> I went through the whole paypal thingy and then back to the Digital River page and click on the "Buy Now" button on the bottom of the page, after ticking the T&Cs checkbox.
> Then a red error message pops up, which dissappears so quickly that there is not even any time to read it.
> ...



Hey Ben,

Sorry to hear about your trouble. Many of the orders came through PayPal perfectly fine, weird. I'll check with share-it right away and will let you know.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 14, 2016)

Vin said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your trouble. Many of the orders came through PayPal perfectly fine, weird. I'll check with share-it right away and will let you know.


Went right through for me. It did sit for a bit when it was processing, longer then you would think but over all smooth sailing.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2016)

The updated free bank is great to. Overall very current, inspiring, off the beaten path, and good variety unlike some other developers of late. I also hear some Depeche Mode in your influences Vin.

Some new chip cards do not like international transactions, so using the checkout as paypal guest (no pp login required) option might work better.


----------



## evilantal (Oct 14, 2016)

Trying to download the updated free bank, but the link you gave no longer works and the download links on http://midissonance.com/soundsets/omnispherexlv/ don't work... :(


----------



## Vin (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey


evilantal said:


> Trying to download the updated free bank, but the link you gave no longer works and the download links on http://midissonance.com/soundsets/omnispherexlv/ don't work... :(



Hey evilantal,

Thanks for spotting that - link is updated, working now


----------



## Ben H (Oct 14, 2016)

Nvm, Vin has sorted it out. All good.  Great soundset too, btw.


----------



## Vin (Oct 17, 2016)

Guys, thanks for all the positive feedback and messages so far!

New demo track coming up later today.


----------



## Vin (Oct 17, 2016)

...and here's a new demo track _Awaiting Takeoff_ by Dirk Ehlert, dressed and naked:


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 18, 2016)

Too bad I don't have Omni 2. Sounds like good patches.

Just wanted to give you a heads up on the Omni 1 patches though. When loading them they give a popup warning "This was created with a newer version and may not load properly" and you need to click OK to continue loading. Happens every time when you load a patch. Unfortunate implementation by Spectrasonics. Could have been just a visual warning without the need for verification. The sounds load fine though. Cheers for the sounds!

If/when I upgrade I'll pickup your patches.


----------



## Vin (Oct 18, 2016)

Ben H said:


> Nvm, Vin has sorted it out. All good.  Great soundset too, btw.




Cheers Ben!




Katzenjammer said:


> Too bad I don't have Omni 2. Sounds like good patches.
> 
> Just wanted to give you a heads up on the Omni 1 patches though. When loading them they give a popup warning "This was created with a newer version and may not load properly" and you need to click OK to continue loading. Happens every time when you load a patch. Unfortunate implementation by Spectrasonics. Could have been just a visual warning without the need for verification. The sounds load fine though. Cheers for the sounds!
> 
> If/when I upgrade I'll pickup your patches.




Ah, that's annoying. That's because I updated/resaved the patches in Omnisphere 2 and once you install the update, you don't have the access to old version anymore. I definitely agree that just a visual warning would be more convenient - maybe they'll implement that in a future update, though. Glad to hear that sounds load fine, enjoy


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 18, 2016)

No worries. I did a quick re-save of the patches so it doesn't happen again.

Just wanted to let you know. In case someone else were to ask. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 18, 2016)

When I buy a soundset the first thing I do is quickly go through the patches and star them... I found myself staring almost ALL of the patches compared to others. GREAT work @Vin, I hope to see more Omnisphere soundsets from you (and Diva too!)!


----------



## Vin (Oct 19, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> When I buy a soundset the first thing I do is quickly go through the patches and star them... I found myself staring almost ALL of the patches compared to others. GREAT work @Vin, I hope to see more Omnisphere soundsets from you (and Diva too!)!



Thanks so much for your kind words, Ryan!

Yeah, there is more stuff for Omni and u-he synths in the pipeline


----------



## Vin (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey, good people,

If there are any Safari (Mac) users, I'd like to kindly ask you for a few seconds of your time - I've had several people (on Mac) contacting me about this Safari issue, they seem to be getting this message when clicking *buy now* button:







The only (apparently working) solutions, except from opening it in another browser, obviously, is this here, which seems *very complicated*.

I tried downloading Safari and the problem seems to be there, and it seems to be related to Share-It checkout, because I've tried checking out on other companies' websites that use the same eCommerce (u-he etc.) and it's the same story, but I'm on Windows so the latest available version is 5.

If someone uses Safari on Mac, could you just please give it a go once *here*? It seems to work just fine on every other browser available for Windows here. Also, if you've had some experience about fixing this, any info would be very welcome. Thanks so much in advance 

*EDIT*: After hours of browsing the forums and trying different (unsuccessful) solution, I finally figured it out! 

The original link *order.shareit.com/cart/etc.* has to be replaced with the* secure.shareit.com/shareit/cart/etc. *It apparently has to do something with the (wonky) way how Safari deals with the certificates, since it works perfectly fine in every other browser.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 23, 2016)

Very impressed @Vin, really loving the library! Loads of usable material.


----------



## Vin (Oct 24, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> Very impressed @Vin, really loving the library! Loads of usable material.



Cheers Jaybee, glad you like it!


----------



## Vin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share this short and sweet testimonial from Mr. Christopher Tyng:






Thanks again for all your kind messages and emails. Also, since it's Christmas time, you can get Omnisphere Symmetry for *35% off* - sale will last for one week! 

Use the *xmas2016* coupon code.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 20, 2016)

Ben H said:


> Urgh.
> I've tried placing an order multiple times but your shitty payment system wont work.
> I went through the whole paypal thingy and then back to the Digital River page and click on the "Buy Now" button on the bottom of the page, after ticking the T&Cs checkbox.
> Then a red error message pops up, which dissappears so quickly that there is not even any time to read it.
> ...


I tried twice with PayPal and then once with debit card.
I immediately got a response from Share-it that payments had failed.

Sorry Vin, I'd love to get the soundset, but this is just causing a lot of grief, that I don't experience elsewhere.
Any other ways to pay?


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 20, 2016)

Are all the demos Symmetry only? It would be helpful if you could clarify which are "naked" demos. Sounds good though.


----------



## Vin (Dec 20, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> I tried twice with PayPal and then once with debit card.
> I immediately got a response from Share-it that payments had failed.
> 
> Sorry Vin, I'd love to get the soundset, but this is just causing a lot of grief, that I don't experience elsewhere.
> Any other ways to pay?



Hey Peter, that's weird, really sorry about that! I tried now, and everything works here (Chrome, Firefox, IE - both PayPal and debit card). I also had several orders since yesterday. Could you please send me the exact message you get (and browser you use) and I'll ask share-it support immediately and get back to you. Thanks for your patience!



DynamicK said:


> Are all the demos Symmetry only? It would be helpful if you could clarify which are "naked" demos. Sounds good though.



Hey DynamicK, it is clarified which demos are dressed and which naked  First 7 tracks are dressed and then you'll see that the other batch of tracks has the suffix "NAKED" added. Thanks for listening!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 20, 2016)

Vin said:


> Hey Peter, that's weird, really sorry about that! I tried now, and everything works here (Chrome, Firefox, IE - both PayPal and debit card). I also had several orders since yesterday. Could you please send me the exact message you get (and browser you use) and I'll ask share-it support immediately and get back to you. Thanks for your patience!


Vin, check your email


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 20, 2016)

Vin said:


> Hey DynamicK, it is clarified which demos are dressed and which naked


I see it now...must have been an error with the Soundcloud app in the page when I first looked. Thanks


----------



## Vin (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share these two excellent new demos composed by Przemyslaw Kopczyk - both dressed and naked versions are here:


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 31, 2017)

First experience with MIDIssonance (new Kinejo) and quite positive, so far. Can understand Symmetry owners adding Kinejo .... wondering if Kinejo owners would still add Symmetry ??? Listening to Demos now, and hoping these would be complementary and not more similar ?

_(add)_ one of coolest Omn2 Libraries ever and have lots !!
Never got my 'stunted' creativity going so easily .....
Doin fun things with Kinejo behind OTS Rosewood Grand .

Many thanks ... Vin!


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 31, 2017)

Vin said:


> Hey, good people,
> 
> If there are any Safari (Mac) users, I'd like to kindly ask you for a few seconds of your time - I've had several people (on Mac) contacting me about this Safari issue, they seem to be getting this message when clicking *buy now* button:
> 
> ...


I had a similar error to the above but it happened on PluginBoutiques' website. Mine was caused by Adguard's "https Filtering" option being enabled. Probably unrelated but worth mentioning...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> First experience with MIDIssonance (new Kinejo) and quite positive, so far. Can understand Symmetry owners adding Kinejo .... wondering if Kinejo owners would still add Symmetry ??? Listening to Demos now, and hoping these would be complementary and not more similar ?
> 
> _(add)_ one of coolest Omn2 Libraries ever and have lots !!
> Never got my 'stunted' creativity going so easily .....
> ...



To me, all unique sounds and all very good. A big bang for your buck. Symmetry uses already built in sounds and waveforms but really demonstrates the power of Omnisphere 2 in a creative way. He expanded his creativity with Kinejo by adding his own powerful waveforms. If you can only afford 1, buy Kinejo first and save your money for Symmetry. But one is not better than another. They are just different. You will be inspired by either. But my one big fear is that Vin is so talented, one day I will not be able to afford any new libraries from him. He has that potential.

Sorry to give you the big head Vin. Need me to mail you a needle to pop it? ☺ Send me an SASE. ☺


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 31, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> To me, all unique sounds and all very good. A big bang for your buck. Symmetry uses already built in sounds and waveforms but really demonstrates the power of Omnisphere 2 in a creative way. He expanded his creativity with Kinejo by adding his own powerful waveforms. If you can only afford 1, buy Kinejo first and save your money for Symmetry. But one is not better than another. They are just different. You will be inspired by either. But my one big fear is that Vin is so talented, one day I will not be able to afford any new libraries from him. He has that potential.
> 
> Sorry to give you the big head Vin. Need me to mail you a needle to pop it? ☺ Send me an SASE. ☺



Really helps. Have stayed with one other Omni library source, almost exclusively, and good to have a top quality alternative.

THX


----------



## Vin (Apr 1, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> To me, all unique sounds and all very good. A big bang for your buck. Symmetry uses already built in sounds and waveforms but really demonstrates the power of Omnisphere 2 in a creative way. He expanded his creativity with Kinejo by adding his own powerful waveforms. If you can only afford 1, buy Kinejo first and save your money for Symmetry. But one is not better than another. They are just different. You will be inspired by either. But my one big fear is that Vin is so talented, one day I will not be able to afford any new libraries from him. He has that potential.
> 
> Sorry to give you the big head Vin. Need me to mail you a needle to pop it? ☺ Send me an SASE. ☺



Wow, thanks so much for your kind words - much appreciated! 



sostenuto said:


> one of coolest Omn2 Libraries ever and have lots !!
> Never got my 'stunted' creativity going so easily .....
> Doin fun things with Kinejo behind OTS Rosewood Grand .
> 
> Many thanks ... Vin!



Very glad to hear that - enjoy the sounds!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 1, 2017)

Vin said:


> Wow, thanks so much for your kind words - much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad to hear that - enjoy the sounds!



If you're still watching .... how do you 'personally' characterize/contrast Symmetry and Kinejo when compared??


----------



## Vin (Apr 2, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> If you're still watching .... how do you 'personally' characterize/contrast Symmetry and Kinejo when compared??



I'd say that both cover most bases, since they're the first two soundsets (rhythmic & melodic, light & dark etc.) and that obviously _Kinejo_ contains 56 custom new soundsources, while _Symmetry_ uses only Omni's included soundsources - both are designed to provide out-of-the-box inspiration. _Symmetry _has some stuff for more aggressive moments (=trailers etc.), such as impacts and a riser, while _Kinejo_ uses Omni's excellent granular features a bit more to produce more complex sonic textures. I'd recommend watching the walkthrough since every single patch is auditioned 

Cheers!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 2, 2017)

Vin said:


> I'd say that both cover most bases, since they're the first two soundsets (rhythmic & melodic, light & dark etc.) and that obviously _Kinejo_ contains 56 custom new soundsources, while _Symmetry_ uses only Omni's included soundsources. _Symmetry _has some stuff for more aggressive moments (=trailers etc.), such as impacts and a riser, while _Kinejo_ uses Omni's excellent granular feature a bit more to produce more complex sonic textures. I'd recommend watching the walkthrough since every single patch is auditioned
> 
> Cheers!


Very helpful descriptions; answers my inquiry very well. Thank-you. 

Kinejo was a great choice and can now focus better on Symmetry with your clarifications.


----------

